# More of our red babies



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More photos of our little redheads. They will be six weeks old on Monday!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Goodness they are sure dark red. Are the pics ever beautiful. The puppies are so sweet. I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Stunners!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, how absolutely adorable! I like that green tie one, I love that face shot of him/her. They all look so sweet!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are getting big very nice litter


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful! we are getting a lot of reds on here! love it!


----------



## karin (Oct 1, 2009)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL pups! Love the "I love lucy" red!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for the kind comments. We love them to pieces and are soo happy when other folks enjoy them too!! Will post photos from their new parents as we get them, so you can watch them growing up!!


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely pups! I really like the one in the first photo.
_


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

beauties!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## m1951c (Aug 22, 2008)

*Puppy pictures*

Your babies are very nice looking. Beautiful color and cute faces.:angel:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

m1951c said:


> Your babies are very nice looking. Beautiful color and cute faces.:angel:


This is an old old thread at first I though Arreau had new puppies ....


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

same,
I was like omgoooodness Cherie way to keep em hidden from us lol
XD


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Keithsomething said:


> same,
> I was like omgoooodness Cherie way to keep em hidden from us lol
> XD


I know Keith LOL I was like feeling lefted out for about 3 seconds hahahahah


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These babies will be a year old on August 31st...but thank you very much. If you are on Facebook, have a business page on there under Arreau red Standard Poodles that is loaded with photos and videos of them and the litter that Betty-Jo and Jenny came from. It is a lot more fun than my web site because of all the video. We love our redheads, and now will be working on them being better, better, better... Thanks again!!

OMG... you guys know me better than that!!! If I had new pups, you would be INUNDATED with pictures!!! Trust me. I am a photograph pain in the bum!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*m1951c has been resurrecting some very old puppy threads... Just watch the dates!*


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww so cute - I am partial to red poodles!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> awwww so cute - I am partial to red poodles!


Me too!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Me too!!!


Me three!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Me three!


I get looking at the past litters in my albums, and my heart just melts. I am very much looking forward to this years litter. Puppy fever has set in big time!!!


----------

